# Repainting wall in basement color advise



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Your idea of a brown would be great. A nice deep chocolate behind the TV would just fall away and be a good backdrop and would give you some drama while going with the rest of the walls. If you don't have furniture yet it might also make it easier to find stuff that goes than if you go burgundy (although that's a nice color too). Just make sure you take the paint chip from the other walls with you when you pick out paint so you can get one with the same undertones. You don't want a grey undertone brown if you tan is a yellow undertone for instance.


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

*chocolate*

We did our entire basement in a chocolate brown, actually it is "tepee brown" and the furniture is a tan color. Brought in the darker color on the couch with a throw and some pillows. Bring color samples into the area so you can tell if they will look good together. 
We're using a dark brown leather bench for a table/footrest. Everyone that has visited has really liked it. There is a store called Kirklands that has inexpensive lamps and accessories that can help pull it all together. Always bring the stuff home and see how it looks if it does not seem to look like you think it should take it back.


----------

